# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Santireef Algarvio 600L

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas,
Vou colocar o setup do meu 1º aquario salgado
Desde ja vos digo que esta bastante "despido", o aquario nao era suposto ter sido montado agora mas surgio uma oportunidade de um bom negocio e aproveitei.
Como todos devem de saber (se calhar nem todos  :Coradoeolhos:  ) o nosso membro Paulo Vasconcelos fez uma breve pausa e eu comprei todo o recheio do aquario, desde rocha, corais, peixes, areao e inclusive a agua.
Visto que o meu filho breve breve breve nasce e se chama Santiago, dei ao aquario o nome de:

*SANTIREEF*

Data da montagem:
24-04-2008

Aquario:
200*50*60 - 600L

Sump:
150*50*37.5 - 281L

Substrato:
+/- 50kg de areia viva

Rocha:
+/-40 Rocha viva

Escumador:
Deltec APF 600

Iluminaçao:
Calha Silver sun com 3x150HQI + 2x54T5 actinicas + 4 moonligth

Circulaçao:
2 resun 15000

Retorno:
Project pjp 3001 (3300L/H)

Aquecimento:
2 Jager de 300W

Outros aparelhos:
Reposiçao de agua evaporada com bomba sp3000 e boia de nivel
Reator de kalk DIY tubo de 10*70cm
Controlador de PH + ORP
Osmose inversa de 5 estagios com medidor de tds

Alteraçoes e ou adicoes assim que possivel:
+ 50kg de rocha viva maturada
Acrescentar mais 2 T5 80W
Acrescentar possivelmente mais 2 bombas de circulaçao possivelmente da Tunze
Controlador de temperatura ligando os 2 aquacedores e ligar umas ventoinhas para arrefecer no Verao
Reator de calcio

Corais:
Zoanthus
Palithoas
Sarcos
Actinodiscos
Euphilia ancora
Lobophilia vermelha
GSP
Caulastrea 
Tubastrea aurea
Montipora vemelha
Montipora verde
Pavona
Acropora verde

Peixes: 
Zebrasoma flasvescens
Ctenochaetus strigosus
Paracanthurus hepatus
Casal de amphibium ocellaris
Donzela
Six line wrasse
Cryptocentrus cinctus
Centropyge loriculus

Invertebrados:
Linckia
Lysmata debelius
Lysmata seticaudata

Penso que é tudo.
Lembro que a mudança de aquarios foi feita o mais rapido possivel nao tendo havido baixas nos vivos apenas alguns corais perderem a seu cor, como por exemplo a montipora vermelha que ficou um pouco castanha mas que ja ta a melhorar a montipora verde tambem perdeu um pouco a sua cor mas que tambem ja ta +/- e a acropora verde que esta castalha mas ja tem 2 novos rebentoes verdinhos penso que com o tempo melhore
Ficam as fotos.


















Bem amanha logo meto as fotos dos corais que ja nao vejo as letras do teclado  :JmdRienVoir:

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Boas Anthony,
Parece estra porreiro, mas falta ai uma foto geral para poder opinar melhor...

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas Anthony,
> Parece estra porreiro, mas falta ai uma foto geral para poder ipinar melhor...


Belas fotos :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Mas falta uma geral para ter uma ideia

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Antes de mais parabéns pois começas em grande.
 Essas fotos estão muito bem tens jeito. :SbOk5:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Antes de mais, parabéns não pelo aquário, mas pelo grande "upgrade" que fizeste à tua família! Parabéns e que sejam muito felizes!

Agora em relação ao aquário, julgo que poderá ser um grande aquário, muito mais se fizeres os melhoramentos que pensas!

Caso tenhas hipótese opta por um reactor de cálcio Deltec PF601S, tenho um e posso apenas dizer, um espectáculo!

Em relação às fotos, tenta colocá-las na nossa galeria, dessa forma o fórum fica muito mais rico!

Um abraço e boa sorte!!!  :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony,
> Parece estra porreiro, mas falta ai uma foto geral para poder opinar melhor...


Obrigado e vou por fotos ja a seguir. :SbOk3:  



> Belas fotos  
> 
> Mas falta uma geral para ter uma ideia


Obrigado Jose neves



> Antes de mais parabéns pois começas em grande.
> Essas fotos estão muito bem tens jeito.


Pois acho que foi um aquario um pouco grande, ou nao...., nao era suposto ser para salgado mas acabou por ser e nao me arependo nada. :SbOk:  



> Boas...
> 
> Antes de mais, parabéns não pelo aquário, mas pelo grande "upgrade" que fizeste à tua família! Parabéns e que sejam muito felizes!
> 
> Agora em relação ao aquário, julgo que poderá ser um grande aquário, muito mais se fizeres os melhoramentos que pensas!
> 
> Caso tenhas hipótese opta por um reactor de cálcio Deltec PF601S, tenho um e posso apenas dizer, um espectáculo!
> 
> Em relação às fotos, tenta colocá-las na nossa galeria, dessa forma o fórum fica muito mais rico!
> ...


Obrigado jose duarte em breve havera mais um aquariofilista  :SbSourire2: , a respeito das mudanças sim as quero fazer mas como podes imaginar gastei uma "pipa de massa" agora em comprar todo o recheio do Paulo, mas que nao me arrependo nada, mas pouco a pouco vou fazendo os upgrades, espero com isso nao "matar" alguns corais.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora aqui vao as fotos dos corais: :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora mais:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Agora umas gerais:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem pois ai estao as fotos, como podem ver inda esta muito despido, falta muita rocha, muito material por comprar ou seja inda ha muitas "arestas por alimar".

Queria dizer um *muito obrigado* ao Paulo Vasconcelos e ao Bruno Quinzico que muito me ajudaram desde o principio  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Não tens de que amigo Anthony, estou sempre às ordens para ajudar no que for preciso :Pracima:  .

PS: Para a semana dou-te um toque, para ver a evolução ao vivo

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Obrigado Paulo, olha hoje eu telefono-te que preciso de falar contigo  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá ANthony,

realmente está bonito! Temos que combinar, para eu ir aí...tenho andado esquecido e preguiçoso!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Quando quiseres tas a vontade é so dizeres  :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

ora mais umas fotinhas  :Coradoeolhos:  









Ja agora porque que a lobophilia estava assim? tava a se alimentar? Ou com fome?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora o resultado dos teste:

Temp:26.5º
Dens:1024
PH:8.40/8.50
KH:8
Cal:300
Amo:0
Nitra:0
Nitri:0
Orp:193

 :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

FOi feito um pequeno up-date no sistema e passou a ter um escumador melhor, Deltec apf 600.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

ora aqui ficam as fotos escumador, que inda nao tem a instalaçao terminada nem sequer e o sitio dele, e inda nao apanhei o ponto pa ficar afinadinho, ja agora quem tiver um escumador destes por onde utilizam o nivel de agua? no site dizem pelo o plastico preto que esta por baixo do copo mas desde que pus ai parece que comecou a sair mais agua do que caca, e muitas bolhas mas sao grossas!!!

----------


## Filipe Silva

Mt porreiro! 


So acho que devias ter colocado rochas maiores... 


 :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Mt porreiro! 
> 
> 
> So acho que devias ter colocado rochas maiores...


Pois filipe mas era as que o Paulo tinha para a proxima "fornada" vira.
Obrigado pelo o comentario
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

A minha mulher é cozinheira profissional e costuma dizer: "Se nao reclamam é porque esta bom!!"
 :Whistle:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem apos uns tempos sem novidades aqui vao algumas fotos de alguns vivos que nao tinha conseguido apanhar:



Agora um pouco de caca que o escumador tira, estou muito satisfeito com o escumador tira caca como gente grande, e o orp subiu bastante, apesar de nao tar em niveis idiais:



E agora o Coral mais lindo e o mais caro do mundo que ja vai a caminho do seu 1º mes  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Parabens pelo Bébé(Tb tenho 1 Coral desses) e tb mtos Parabens pelo Aqua, está excelente todo o BackStage, e tb gosto do LayOut(Simples e bonito, não mto cheio e gostei da disposição das rochas...............1 dia destes faz 1 visita em Lagoa o Quinzico sabe onde fica ele já lá esteve com o Filipe Simões!!

P.S.- Está Excelente o Aqua :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Umas foto novas tiradas a pressa:
Cópia de IMG_2729.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2730.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2732.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2733.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2734.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2738.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2739.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2742.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2745.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2746.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Cópia de IMG_2748.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2750.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2752.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2753.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2754.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2755.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2756.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2757.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2758.JPG

Cópia de IMG_2759.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Cópia de IMG_2763.JPG

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora aqui vai uma actualizaçao:

O cetropyge


O Paracanthurus hepatus 


O Cryptocentrus cinctus




A Donzela


O lebroide


O Palhaço


O Ctenochaetus strigosus






O Gsp


Os zoanthus




O sarco


Acropora verde de pontas azuis( a espera que ganhe cor)




Acropora valida ( com alguma cor mas a crescer)




Acropora verde (A espera que ganhe a cor mas a crescer)




Continua

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Acropora verde (foi um pocado da acropora grande que tenho, caio partiu um pouco e so a 1 semana e que encontrei vamos ver se safa)


A Histrix esta com uns rebentos novos


Os dicus




A goniopora (linda como sempre)




Euphyllia


Montipora vermelha


Pavona


Zoanthus


Sarco


Lobophyllia


Xenias


Gerais












E ta de momento e tudo, as fotos pois nao estao muito boas.
Os upgrades que fiz foram a entrada de 3 acroporas 1 histrix, o lebroides, e 2 bombas sunsun 5000L/h em que verifiquei melhorias com a suas entradas principalmente nas acroporas.
O que quero mudar é o escumador para um bm250 ou similar, a ilumiçao para 8x80W T5.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Anthony
 :Palmas:  Para o teu reef.
Não deve ser facil decorar um reef com três frentes pois só podes encostar rocha num vidro.
O teu loricula porta-se bem em relação aos corais?
Não estás contente com o APF 600? 
Por que é que não experimentas 3 hqis de 14000 com duas t5 de 14000 sem actinias e aproveitas a calha que tens.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony
>  Para o teu reef.
> Não deve ser facil decorar um reef com três frentes pois só podes encostar rocha num vidro.
> O teu loricula porta-se bem em relação aos corais?
> Não estás contente com o APF 600? 
> Por que é que não experimentas 3 hqis de 14000 com duas t5 de 14000 sem actinias e aproveitas a calha que tens.


Boas Pedro

Tenho ai muitas perguntas, isso é bom, mas todas elas diferentes do que essas fotos.

Relamente nao é facil fazer um aquario com 3 frentes ou talvez ate seja mas com cerca de 80cm de largura com estes 50cm e muito corto e nao da pa fazer nada de jeito, *MAS* é por isso ja nao tenho 3 frentes, agora digamos que tenho um aquario normal se é que se possa dizer desta maneira.

O loriculos de facto nao mordiscava nada apenas no principio da sua introduçao depois disso ja nao, *MAS*  eu leiloei o loriculos para ajudar no aniversario do forum.

Do Apf 600 estava contente com ele e sei que quem o comprou tambem esta contente, *MAS* ja comprei o BM250 e isso SIMMMMM é uma sanita industrial.  :yb624:  

Da calha tambem se arranja um "mas", pois da calha ja tenho 2 de 14000 1 de 10000 e 1 actinica e 1 blue special, *MAS* ate ao final da semana ou prencipio da outra vira 2 lusomotomenarc de 400W  :SbSourire2: 

De resto ja instalei o reactor de calcio, ja comprei mais peixes intruduzi mais corais e os que ja ca tavam tao maiorzinhos notei e noto um bom crescimento desde da instalaçao do reactor de calcio.

A bem dizer da lista de compras que tinha so falta comprar um pouco de mai rocha, nao muita, e as 2 vortech, depois mais uns peixinhos e corais.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Estou a ver que o aqua está a evoluir depressa  :SbOk:  
Sendo assim fico á espera das fotos  :yb665:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Estou a ver que o aqua está a evoluir depressa  
> Sendo assim fico á espera das fotos


Pois tenho que tirar aproveito antes de instalar as lumenarc que pa ver depois as diferenças.
Obrigado Pedro ha muito que nao postava no meu topico  :Coradoeolhos:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas Anthony,

O Aqua está cada ves melhor e mais bonito, e ja o vi ao vivo  :Smile:  (Sou o rapaz que te comprou aquele disco Blue diamond)

Parabens, tambem tenho de voltar a ver esse aquario que ando a montar um Nanozinho de 100l 

Um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony,
> 
> O Aqua está cada ves melhor e mais bonito, e ja o vi ao vivo  (Sou o rapaz que te comprou aquele disco Blue diamond)
> 
> Parabens, tambem tenho de voltar a ver esse aquario que ando a montar um Nanozinho de 100l 
> 
> Um abraço


Boas Cristovao 

Obrigado pelo o comment. Pa ta mais ou menos!!  :SbSourire:  

Quando quiseres e so dizeres o dia.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ercilio Oliveira

Só te quero agradecer pela tua opiniao em relação aos escumadores, em relação ao teu aquário acho que caminhas para algo espectacular, não vejo a hora de começar a montar o meu. 

Um abraço. Ercilio.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Só te quero agradecer pela tua opiniao em relação aos escumadores, em relação ao teu aquário acho que caminhas para algo espectacular, não vejo a hora de começar a montar o meu. 
> 
> Um abraço. Ercilio.


Muito obrigado ercilio

E sempre bom ouvir novos comments do nosso aquario, mas acredita que esta bem diferente agora do que ai nas fotos.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo Anthony Rosado Neto
Bem para quem me diz que o meu aquário esta porreiro
depois de ver as tuas fotos do aquario 
fiquei a pensar :Admirado:  
Sera  que a galinha da minha vizinha e melhor que a minha? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Parabéns amigo tens ai um bonito aquário.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ola amigo Anthony Rosado Neto
> Bem para quem me diz que o meu aquário esta porreiro
> depois de ver as tuas fotos do aquario 
> fiquei a pensar 
> Sera  que a galinha da minha vizinha e melhor que a minha?   
> Parabéns amigo tens ai um bonito aquário.


boas Henrique
 :yb668:  o aquario nao ta nada de especial, de momento nao esta como as fotos, estou a espera dos lumenarc para actualizar o topico.
Novos acessorios, novos corais etc.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Meu parabens o Aquario esta a ficar lindo

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas vendo fotos antigas com as novas lembrei de vos mostrar algumas diferenças:
Histrix dia 24/07/2008

A mesma dia 20/11/2008


Montipora dia 21/07/2008

A mesma dia 20/11/2008


Montipora dia 09/05/2008

A mesma dia 2011/2008


Caulastrea dia 10/05/2008

A mesma dia 20/11/2008


Acropora Valida dia 21/07/2008

A mesma dia 20/11/2008


A ultima foto nao ta grande coisa mas é o que arranja, da pa ver a diferença.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

grandes crescimentos :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> A goniopora (linda como sempre)


Olá,

Parabéns pelo teu aquário. Está muito bonito...

Todavia, essa Goniopora, é, na verdade, uma Alveopora, dado que cada pólipo só tem 12 braços, enquanto que as Gonioporas têm 24 braços em cada pólipo...

Essa Alveopora é realmente muito bonita. Já tive uma igual e sempre foi um dos meus corais preferidos...

Costumas alimentá-la como?

Eu costumava parar a circulação interna do aquário e colocava sobre ela, através de uma seringa sem agulha, pequenas porções de um líquido à base de cicloppeze com ovas de ostra e artémia desfeita e enriquecida com omega3.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá,
> 
> Parabéns pelo teu aquário. Está muito bonito...
> 
> Todavia, essa Goniopora, é, na verdade, uma Alveopora, dado que cada pólipo só tem 12 braços, enquanto que as Gonioporas têm 24 braços em cada pólipo...
> 
> Essa Alveopora é realmente muito bonita. Já tive uma igual e sempre foi um dos meus corais preferidos...
> 
> Costumas alimentá-la como?
> ...


De facto, e nao desconfiando de ti, fui pesquisar e realmente tens toda a razao, pode tambem comparar com uma goniopora roxa que tenho e que tem os ditos 24 "braços", obrigado pela retficaçao Luis.
Na questao de alimantaçao, nada de especial no principio ela nao quis abrir, depois durante cerca de 1 mes alimentava a 1x por semana com metade de um garrafao de 5lt e começou a abrir ate ficar assim, ja la vao cerca de 3 meses que nao a alimento assim e esta linda, mais ainda do que nessa foto.
Agora alimento nao ela em especial mas os corais todos 1x por semana com rotifers num dia que tenho que me levantar as 6.00 aproveitando que os sps tem os "cabelinhos" de fora.
Caso veja que ela deixa de abrir com o habitual repito a mesma dose.
Obrigado pelo o comment.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ja agora fica uma foto actual dela:


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

deixa-te de mistério e mete é umas fotos decentes que quero ver como ficou as novas aquisições :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> 
> deixa-te de mistério e mete é umas fotos decentes que quero ver como ficou as novas aquisições


boas
pois as novas aquisicoes vao levar uma tesquia :Whistle:  , e acho que vai haver alteraçao no layout, so depois e que havera umas fotos decentes, ou pelo menos tentar tirar.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Anthony

Sim senhor, grande evolução... e com bons crescimentos. :yb677:  
Está de parabêns. :Pracima:  
Continua a encher isso.

Um abraço

João Alves :Xmascheers:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony
> 
> Sim senhor, grande evolução... e com bons crescimentos. 
> Está de parabêns. 
> Continua a encher isso.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> João Alves


eheheh obrigado Joao encher é que nao sei....é que ja nao sei bem onde por corais.  :SbSourire2:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E novidades?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas 

Pois a unica novidade que ha é que este aquario vai ser desmontado para dar lugar a um aquario maior.

Mas levara o seu tempo ate o outro estar pronto, irei estar de ferias a partir de janeiro e quero ver se adiento qualquer coisa.

Este aquario vou vende-lo e espero que de tantas alegrias como este me deu a mim.

Iniciar se a um novo topico com o "Santireef TAKE II" com um sistema completo com cerca de 1800/2000L.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Este aquario vou vende-lo e espero que de tantas alegrias como este me deu a mim.



Por acaso não queres vender a calha?

Cumps

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Por acaso não queres vender a calha?
> 
> Cumps


Boas ja nao tenho essa calha, so tenho lusomotamenarc, apenas esta a venda o aquario, sump, movel, tubagens e instalaçao electrica.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

e essa onde aquiris-te?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> e essa onde aquiris-te?


Essa qual?
A antiga comprei em 2ª mao a uma pessoa qiue fez uma pausa no hobbie mas sei que no ebay ha a venda.
A que tenho agora é o Carlos mota que as faz.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

:Palmas:   :Palmas:  Belos crescimentos :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Tens é que alojar as fotos senão fica mesmo muito lento para conseguirmos velas.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Belos crescimentos  
> 
> Tens é que alojar as fotos senão fica mesmo muito lento para conseguirmos velas.


Boas jose
Ok eu para o proximo setup irei alojar as fotos no forum.
Obrigado pelas pelas palavras, é de facto houve uns crescimentos jeitosos.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Força com o Projecto Anthony!!
Se precisares de algum tipo de Ajuda chama  :Smile: 


Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E essa iluminação da Lumenarc, estás satisfeito com ela?

Em termos de calor e consumos, como se comporta?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Força com o Projecto Anthony!!
> Se precisares de algum tipo de Ajuda chama 
> 
> 
> Abraço


Pois é verissimo ja te lixas te é que agora vou mesmo cravar te ajuda nao so a ti mas mais umas 8 pessoas, o menino ja ta em casa e é bem pesado por isso vai comendo uns bifes do lombo que é pa vires cheio da força  :Coradoeolhos:  




> E essa iluminação da Lumenarc, estás satisfeito com ela?
> 
> Em termos de calor e consumos, como se comporta?


Sim estou extremamente satisfeito com esta iluminaçao, com estas lampadas nao nessecitas de por actinicas, elas ja vao buscar a flurescencia dos corais.
Pa consumos.... sao 400W cada.... pa gasta mas nao quero pensar nisso, quem quer um aquario grande ja sabe que vai ter mais despesa com o mesmo por isso ja nao ligo a isso.
Mas olha aconselho a qualquer pessoa e aquario meu so lusomotamenarc nao quero T5 nem nada so lumenarc.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E em termos de calor e Evaporação de agua?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Anthony boa sorte para o projecto, não te esqueças de tentar tirar umas fotos ai das andanças para a malta seguir por aqui...tambem daria ai uma ajuda mas estamos a uns km de distancia... boa sorte e que tudo corra pelo melhor.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> E em termos de calor e Evaporação de agua?


Pois nesta altura do campeonato nao é problema e evaporaçao nao é muito, cerca de 20L de 3 em 3 dias.




> Ola Anthony boa sorte para o projecto, não te esqueças de tentar tirar umas fotos ai das andanças para a malta seguir por aqui...tambem daria ai uma ajuda mas estamos a uns km de distancia... boa sorte e que tudo corra pelo melhor.


Sim ricardo havera foto reportagem.
ja que nao podes dar uma ajuda, quando vieres ca a baixo diz alguma coisa que seras bem vindo.  :SbSourire:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas, quando for a semana da ajuda eu vou tar doente com uma grande dôr de costas ehehehehe :SbSourire2:  , porra só nós é que sabemos o que foi descarregá-lo, ui ui.
Abração e já sabes, tamos lá para o trabalhinho quando for a montagem, vai é pensando bem como vais querer isso porque mexer no bicho é complicado.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas, quando for a semana da ajuda eu vou tar doente com uma grande dôr de costas ehehehehe , porra só nós é que sabemos o que foi descarregá-lo, ui ui.
> Abração e já sabes, tamos lá para o trabalhinho quando for a montagem, vai é pensando bem como vais querer isso porque mexer no bicho é complicado.


É verdade custou bastante mas pronto agora ja ta no chao depois e pensar como levanta-lo!!! :Coradoeolhos:  
Sim acho que vou precisar de ajuda!!

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Por mim é tranquilo! Agora vem o Natal a malta come muito  :Big Grin: 
Assim que precisares avisa!

Abraço!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Por mim é tranquilo! Agora vem o Natal a malta come muito 
> Assim que precisares avisa!
> 
> Abraço!


Eheh entao depois digo te alguma coisa e desde ja obrigado.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Claro que direi, e tu igualmente ca estarei sempre as ordens. :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas Anthony, tenho andado ausente por falta de tempo, mas se precisares de ajuda estou disponível.
Abraço e boa sorte com o novo projecto,
João

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony, tenho andado ausente por falta de tempo, mas se precisares de ajuda estou disponível.
> Abraço e boa sorte com o novo projecto,
> João


EHEH obrigado joao quando precisar de ajuda digo.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Anthony,

porque não metes as fotos da nossa aventura por terras nortenhas?

----------


## EDUARDO VASCONCELOS

> Ora mais:


 :Vitoria:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem como amanha irei dar inicio a desmontagem deste aquario, quis tirar uma fotos pa mais tarde recordar.
Este foi o meu primeiro aquario, queria agradecer do fundo do coraçao (parece amaricado mas é sincero) a todos os que me ajudaram a montarem deste aquario, sem muitos de vos nao teria o que tenho.
Um especial obrigado ao Paulo Vasconcelos, Paulo Oliveira, Bruno Quinzico, Carlos Mota espero nao me ter esquecido de ninguem mas se esqueci nao é por mal um obrigado.
Ficam as fotos, sei que esta um pouco confuso mas desde que tenho o outro aquario por montar tenho-me um pouco desleixado nas arrumaçoes.
Ficam elas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Continua:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Ehhehe

Anthony fico contente de finalmente decidires meter mãos a obra!!
A ver se esta semana então ainda vou apanhar aí o meu restante material, dá para ver aí um bem grande na eg crate  :Big Grin: 

PS- gostei muito do coral que assinalei na foto  :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ehhehe
> 
> Anthony fico contente de finalmente decidires meter mãos a obra!!
> A ver se esta semana então ainda vou apanhar aí o meu restante material, dá para ver aí um bem grande na eg crate 
> 
> PS- gostei muito do coral que assinalei na foto


UIUIUIUI esse coral é muio raro, é pouco fotossintetico, gosta da agua limpinham e bons parametros, depois quando fragar dou te um toque.
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Deixando de brincadeiras, sim vou jogar maos a obra, plo menos para por as coisas no lugar depois é que vai ser no duro.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Anthony

De facto já tens um aquário lindissimo, mas quando é para maior é sempre melhor.
Força nisso e vai dando notícias do andamento desse projecto.

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony
> 
> De facto já tens um aquário lindissimo, mas quando é para maior é sempre melhor.
> Força nisso e vai dando notícias do andamento desse projecto.
> 
> Cumprs
> 
> João Alves


Obrigado Joao, de facto tenho tido bos resultados neste aquario, so tenho o preblema que para fazer um aquario com 3 lados visiveis com 50cm de largura nao dá, por isso vou montar um com 85cm de largura, ja me da para fazer algo melhor.
Sim abrirei um novo topico como o "Santireef, TAKE II"

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

O aquario ja foi todo desmontado para conseguir puxar o movel cerca de 1.5/2.0m para o lado para poder dar inicio da montagem do novo, com esta desmontagem e montagem acabei por perder 2 peixes, um Acanthurus pyroferus e um Acanthurus triostegus, infelizmente.....e com muita pena minha. :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

 :SbOk3:

----------

